# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  گوش کردن به رادیو از طریق اینترنت

## مهدی فهمیده غلامی

چطور از طریق اینترنت می شه رادیو گوش کرد؟
مثلا برنامه های  رادیویی داخل کشور یا رادیو فردا و یا بی بی سی را گوش کرد؟

----------


## sh

سلام

یک realplayer  نصب کن بعد برو تو سایت www.radiofarda.org  اونجا نوشته کلیک برای پخش زنده توی بی بی سی هم قسمت مخصوص برای اینکار داره

با تشکر

----------


## مهدی فهمیده غلامی

دوست عزیز من نمی دونم چرا توی همین سایت وقتی می خوام با real player موسیسقی گوش کنم خطا می ده ؟

----------


## مهدی فهمیده غلامی

خطایی که Real player می ده اینه:
unable  connect to server 
check network transport setting or run auto-config
[img] :(  :(  :( [/img]

----------


## مهدی فهمیده غلامی

چرا موقغ پخش صدا اینقدر قطع و وصل میشه این جوری که فایده نداره

----------

